# Luminar not opening



## Suzanne Grady (Dec 30, 2017)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):  Classic

Luminar shows up as an External Editor.  When I try to edit in Luminar the TIFF is made in Lightroom but Luminar does not open.  Advise please.


----------



## rhynetc (Dec 31, 2017)

Don"t use the External Editor link.  Rather, follow the Luminar directions from the User's Guide:

Using Luminar with Adobe Lightroom Classic CC

Images in Adobe Lightroom Classic CC (or Lightroom 6) can be easily handed off for editing in Luminar. To exchange a file from Lightroom Classic CC to Luminar, follow these steps:


Make sure Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Classic CC or Lightroom 6 is open.
Choose your image(s) in Lightroom Classic CC or or Lightroom 6 from the Library or Develop modules that you want to work on with Luminar.  Do not use the Previous Import collection or you won’t be able to see your edits.
Choose File > Export with Preset > Luminar 2018 Open Source Files or Edit a Copy with Lightroom Adjustments.

Open Source files. This sends the original image without any Lightroom edits made to the file.  A new image is returned to Lightroom after editing in Luminar.
Edit a Copy with Lightroom Adjustments. This sends a copy of the image with all Lightroom adjustments applied. A new image is returned to Lightroom after editing in Luminar.
        4. If it doesn’t switch automatically, click the Luminar icon in your Taskbar to switch to Luminar.

        5. Make any edits or adjustments as needed in Luminar.  Use presets to speed up your editing workflow.

        6. When done, click the Apply button to send the adjusted image back to Lightroom.

        7. Switch back to Lightroom.  A new file is added to your Library and stacked with the original in your Library.


Download the full Luminar 2018 User Guide for Windows in PDF Format


----------



## Suzanne Grady (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you so much for your very complete and intelligible answer.  I would never have figured this out.  Now I'm about to pose a question about saving images after replacing the sky using LandscapePro Studio.  Have you used that by chance?


----------



## rhynetc (Jan 3, 2018)

I have not used LandscapePro Studio.


----------



## Suzanne Grady (Jan 17, 2018)

rhynetc said:


> Don"t use the External Editor link.  Rather, follow the Luminar directions from the User's Guide:
> 
> Using Luminar with Adobe Lightroom Classic CC
> 
> ...


Hi,  Luminar doesn't open automatically but I can't find the icon on my Taskbar.  Where is the Taskbar?  Thanks.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 17, 2018)

Suzanne Grady said:


> Hi,  Luminar doesn't open automatically but I can't find the icon on my Taskbar.  Where is the Taskbar?  Thanks.


Mac versus Windows again. Macs don't have a taskbar. The Mac equivalent (though not completely the same) is the Dock.


----------

